# Sigma 28-70 f2.8 VS Tamron 28-75 f2.8



## wgp1987 (Jun 13, 2009)

ugh, i went to my local camera shop to look at the tamron version. it felt a little cheap as the tamrons do. The focusing was decent and seemed to take nice pics. I have a friend who is in the professional aspect of photography that says everyone he knows swares by sigma. I have read some of the forums on the tamron compared to the canon version. the tamron seems to be a good lens. What about the sigma tho? please help me! im ordering the lens monday


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 13, 2009)

Are you kidding me?  You work in the camera industry, selling cameras and lenses, yet you can't make a decision like this for yourself?  C'mon man, you don't need 10 threads asking about the same lenses.  Make up your mind already!


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> Are you kidding me? You work in the camera industry, selling cameras and lenses, yet you can't make a decision like this for yourself? C'mon man, you don't need 10 threads asking about the same lenses. Make up your mind already!


 
we dont carry this lens! ugh, no sir ... when it comes to buying something for myself i am OCD. your not helping! lol


----------



## 03civicdx (Jun 13, 2009)

dont know if this will help you or not but i have a 28-80mm sigma macro lens and i think its great but ive never used a tamron so i cant really compare the 2.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Jun 13, 2009)

I have about a few thousand dollars of glass, and the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 is the sharpest lens I own.  Build quality is alright, autofocus is pretty fast, but can hunt in the dark sometimes, color rendition is pretty darn good, but the sharpness is mind boggling.  I would recomend this lens to anyone.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 13, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> I have about a few thousand dollars of glass, and the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 is the sharpest lens I own. Build quality is alright, autofocus is pretty fast, but can hunt in the dark sometimes, color rendition is pretty darn good, but the sharpness is mind boggling. I would recomend this lens to anyone.


 
thank you for the reply, i think the tamron is the clear choice. i was on bhphotovideo.com and adorama.com and noticed the shear volume of reviews between the 2. it seems the tamron outsells the sigma 8 to 1. on b&h's website the tamron has 80+ reviews ... the sigma .... less than 20. Normally i wouldnt lean towards a lens just because it has a larger quantity of reviews, but maybe there is a reason why? i just always have to question the hell out of all my thoughts before i can make up my mind :/


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 13, 2009)

GeneralBenson said:


> *I have about a few thousand dollars of glass, and the Tamron 28-75 f/2.8 is the sharpest lens I own*.  Build quality is alright, autofocus is pretty fast, but can hunt in the dark sometimes, color rendition is pretty darn good, but the sharpness is mind boggling.  I would recomend this lens to anyone.




IN know way, shape, or form am I trying to sound disrespectful...but how the hell is a Tamron the sharpest lens you own out thousands of dollars wirth of glass??? You must have lotsa cruddy glass.....


I would go with the sigma, just because I feel more comfortable with the sigma, and if you work at a camera place...whatever the one you stock, test it, try it in relatively dark places, and if you like it, get that one and have no regrets. 
If you notice anything significant about it you dont like, get the other brand, if you dont like it, return it and get the brand your shop stocks.

I feel like I was really confusing...im sorry I just dont remember what brand you said you work stocks....


----------



## Overread (Jun 13, 2009)

here is a review you might find interesting:
Juza Nature Photography

sadly Juza could not get hold of a canon 24-70mm so the 24-105 is in the mix as a canon comparison.

secondly - and I am being nice - but wgp1987 instead of constantly making repeat threads if you want more input on the original question just give the first thread a bump post requesting additional input. Its far better than repeat threads asking the same questions over and over again - which also gives the impression that you are not considering the viewpoints of those who have taken time to post in the earlier threads.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 14, 2009)

Overread said:


> here is a review you might find interesting:
> Juza Nature Photography
> 
> sadly Juza could not get hold of a canon 24-70mm so the 24-105 is in the mix as a canon comparison.
> ...


 
im new to forums. there are some people on here that dont like me i guess. im just trying to fit in! lol you are right tho. i will bump 4 now on :/. that review is somewhat helpfull but does not compare the 2 lenses i am looking at directly ... the sigma 24-70 might be differant than the 28-70. ugh


----------



## Dao (Jun 14, 2009)

Everybody like you.   Nothing really against you.

Imagine when forum users keep seeing threads that looks similar, they thought that answered the questions or gave input already ... but did not found anything in the current thread.  Talks about confusion.

As for the Tamron lens goes, I do see a lot of good reviews on it in terms of optical performance in cropped body.   

However, since you always said you may have a chance to go with full frame soon, so take a look at here.

Tamron AF 28-75mm f/2.8 SP XR Di LD Aspherical (IF) - Test Report / Review


----------



## Henry Peach (Jun 14, 2009)

There are lot's on online renting services.  Rent them and see which you like better.

For some folks photography is a more mystical pursuit than for others, and faith in fetish is amazingly powerful.  I believe that there isn't much difference between any given Tamron, Sigma, and Canon lens, but if you believe there is you better buy the one you want, or you will be plagued with doubt until you end up buying the one you wanted in the first place.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 14, 2009)

Henry Peach said:


> buy the one you want, or you will be plagued with doubt until you end up buying the one you wanted in the first place.


 
and i always feel that way :/


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 14, 2009)

Dao said:


> Everybody like you.  Nothing really against you.
> 
> Imagine when forum users keep seeing threads that looks similar, they thought that answered the questions or gave input already ... but did not found anything in the current thread. Talks about confusion.
> 
> ...


 
i find out about my camera in less than 2 weeks. the wait is killing me, as u might know. i think maybe renting them this time might be my best bet to not regret a purchase


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

BUMPIDY BUMP BUMP


----------



## Classic_Obsession (Jun 15, 2009)

Why don't you just go with Canon lens? Although I don't know much about Canon, usual case is that the manufacturer's glass is far superior than the 3rd party makers (in terms of being future proof). 

If price is the problem...I cannot give you a good comparison b/w the two.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jun 15, 2009)

> im new to forums. there are some people on here that dont like me i guess.



I understand wanting/needing buying advice for some of this stuff, but so far all you have done is ask what you should get over and over and over and over, even after reading professional reviews.  Worst part is you work in the camera industry selling camera equipment!  How does your indecisiveness translate into your customer's buying decisions?   I imagine your schizophrenic approach to choosing equipment would leave your customer's head spinning.  

Anyways, it seems you spend way more time worrying about equipment than taking photos which is going to lead to you selling your gear in a year because you still can't get the shots you want with it.  A 5d MkII isn't an "auto" mode to being a better photographer, getting out and shooting is.  

Good luck winning your camera, and also to making up your mind on something.


----------



## Dao (Jun 15, 2009)

wgp1987 said:


> BUMPIDY BUMP BUMP




May I ask what other information you need to know about the Tamron and Sigma lenses?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 15, 2009)

I thikn I read in either this or one of the other similar posts that he is buying it on Monday.... so I guess this will be the end of these threadsss


----------



## itznfb (Jun 15, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> I thikn I read in either this or one of the other similar posts that he is buying it on Monday.... so I guess this will be the end of these threadsss



no it just means get ready for another 100 threads about the next thing he wants.


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> > im new to forums. there are some people on here that dont like me i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
my main problem is i cant listen to myself. the advice that i give customers is usually based on facts about photography equipment, not my personal struggle about what i want. i know i SHOULD go with "this" lens or "that" lens, but i always second guess everything. i can be very annoying and i know this. if i were not this way i wouldnt know what i do and would be unable to make proper decisions. when all the angles of what i am interested is covered than i move on to the next thing. its just how i am :/ ....... i must seem like a wacko because of how i type my thoughts hahaha . its cool tho, you would be surprised how i am about photography. i dont want equipment that i will regret buying, so i have to bug everyone here untill im happy! all input is greatly appreciated, please know that .... even if its negative towards me, helps me grow as a person.

i found out that someone is cheating in the contest i am in for the 5dmk2. they caught up to me really quick, i have a few big sales coming in tho. if i dont win the 5d it isnt a big deal. if i do win it i am lucky enough to do so. i dont mind getting second place, prize will be a t1i. i figure if i win the t1i i will sell my canon equipment and jump ship to nikon (possibly). i would like the d90 or the d5000. AS YOU KNOW, I AM CRAZY :greenpbl:


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

itznfb said:


> bigtwinky said:
> 
> 
> > I thikn I read in either this or one of the other similar posts that he is buying it on Monday.... so I guess this will be the end of these threadsss
> ...


 
this is true!


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dao said:


> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> > BUMPIDY BUMP BUMP
> ...


 
well the main reason i bumped this is because i havent heard anything about the sigma really. doesnt matter, the tamron seems to be the clear choice


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

if anyone cares i ordered the tamron 28-75. thank you all for your help.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 17, 2009)

You mean we have to start all this over with Nikon if you don't win? :meh:

And don't get the D5000


----------



## wgp1987 (Jun 19, 2009)

bigtwinky said:


> You mean we have to start all this over with Nikon if you don't win? :meh:
> 
> And don't get the D5000


 
dont know yet :/


----------



## tsaraleksi (Jun 19, 2009)

The Ti1 is similar if not equal to the D90. I simply can't assemble any reasons at all to sell all of your Canon stuff and go to Nikon in any of the possible outcomes of this much-trumpeted contest. You'll lose money in the sale and wind up with less gear in the end. The D90 is a nice camera to be sure, and so is the D5000, but not nice enough to justify a switch. And at the end of the day you can sell a new-in-box version of any of these cameras and pick up a nice piece of glass or two. Your 30D will certainly not fetch you much in a 2nd hand sale, on the other hand, and will not net you what it's worth to you (this is much like you might deal with if you total a car-- the amount of money the insurance company gives you for your 15 year old car will not buy a car as nice as the one you lost... ) 

It seems like you're hyperventilating all the time with this stuff. I totally understand why you are concerned about this stuff, and why it seems like a much bigger deal if money is not abundant (I'm 21 too!) but if you're not careful about it you're going to let it cost you.


----------

